# cleaning a Alum sided trailer



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm having trouble getting the black streaks off, tried cleaners from walmart,camping world, general rv with no luck any home remedies out there?


----------



## Matt Duncan (Oct 24, 2012)

You can check with your local truckstop. Most have a trailer wash for semi trailers. Costs $15 to have my dog trailer done and it looks new when it's finished. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman (Dec 6, 2005)

Floyd D said:


> I'm having trouble getting the black streaks off, tried cleaners from walmart,camping world, general rv with no luck any home remedies out there?


Floyd went through the same thing when we got our TT 3 years ago. Our trailer was stored outside so there were some bad black streaks. Tried everything finally went online and found the product called Streak-x from RV Tech this stuff is expensive but it worked fantastic. You will not be dissapointed. I usually get a gallon and it last for the whole year. When I pull my camper out of storage it takes me and my wife about 4 hours to wash with streak-x and wax. Hope this helps ya. If you need anymore info shoot me a pm.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Tis-awesome at most any dollar stores.. Use straight out of the bottle. Awnings too but I dilute it a little for those. Great cleaner for little price.

Wayne


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

"The Works" toilet bowl cleaner. Dilute it and follow the directions. See the fishing forums? Works great on my Lund.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I use Castrol Super Clean..purple container..Can get at any auto or Wally..Works great on my pontoon sides. Wear gloves, put on full strngth for a couple mins, then scrub a little with water, and rinse. Melts the black streaks off. I've tried everything, and this works best for me..


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

as said Awesome works well..economical too..i use Purple Power for everything..also try Bar Keepers Friend..BKF doesn't scratch and works very well RFHT bill


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

WD-40; spray it on and wipe it off with a terry towel.


----------



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the help, ended up using simple green an magic eraser, than waxing looks like new.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Tile-X


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

bobberbill said:


> I use Castrol Super Clean..purple container..Can get at any auto or Wally.. Melts the black streaks off. I've tried everything, and this works best for me..


This X2


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Glad to hear that you were able to get it clean! 

For anyone else, just make sure whatever you use to test an inconspicuous spot before cleaning! Many of these cleaners are acidic and can dull some paints and etch bare metals. At first it may not look like it's doing damage, but the paint can be permanently dulled or softened if the wrong product is used.


----------

